# fordson major engine rebuild



## waide (Nov 9, 2004)

seeking someone on the south east coast of queensland australia who is able to perform white metal castings for a bottom end rebuild on a fordson major 4 cylinder petrol e27n tractor biult 1948

also seeking perkins p6 deisel engine to suit same tractor 
all replies welcome


----------

